# Fair or not ??



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see why it's unfair as long as she's having fun. You put such an emphasis on positive reinforcement in your training that my guess is she'll be a little distracted but totally willing to play a few heeling and attention games with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know nothing about breeding or competition training so maybe my thoughts mean nothing, but why do you need to wean them now if she still wants to spend time with them? Being with mom is good for the puppies socialization. And from a purely emotional place, I just don't see a need to push her back into training just 5 weeks after having puppies. I would give her a break, let her be a mom for a few more weeks. It's really not that much time out in the big picture, but like I said I no nothing about breeding or training for competition, that was just my initial reaction.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is not being pushed into training, she has not so much as been on a leash and is still with her pups most of the day ;the pups spend several hours a day away from her as they need to at this stage. So she might start having more energy than she knows what to do with without her activities and training - and Ms Towhee can become quite creative when bored LOL


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Tippykayak wrote:"I don't see why it's unfair as long as she's having fun. You put such an emphasis on positive reinforcement in your training that my guess is she'll be a little distracted but totally willing to play a few heeling and attention games with you. "

For the short amount of time to play a few fun games it won't really affect the puppies.  And I totally agree with Tippy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are you asking if it is fair to train for attention while her puppies are outside the same time she is? That is how I understand the question.

I am not a trainer or dog breeder, but if her puppies are anywhere in sight or in ears range, I would think you would not want her to choose between her maternal instincts and her paying attention to her person. I think maternal instincts would be the only thing that would trump obedience training. Just my opinion....

Now if the puppies are elsewhere, out of sight and out of sound distance, then that is a different story.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I kind of compromised this noon - the pups were outside but I let her visit with them until she came running to me after satisfying herself that they were there and well. 

Then we played a few active games and things with high energy rewards and let her choose if she wanted to continue .. she did 

Games included dancing (skipping with bridge touches etc), retrieves, recalls but no real attention work - just active things to give her some release from her energy levels and then a combing out which she loves.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I kind of compromised this noon - the pups were outside but I let her visit with them until she came running to me after satisfying herself that they were there and well.
> 
> Then we played a few active games and things with high energy rewards and let her choose if she wanted to continue .. she did
> 
> Games included dancing (skipping with bridge touches etc), retrieves, recalls but no real attention work - just active things to give her some release from her energy levels and then a combing out which she loves.


Sounds like fun. She loves to work, so I'm not at all surprised that she wanted to come and play with you a little.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

My girls work through the sixth week of pregnancy, and then start up again with short sessions when solid food is introduced to babies (usually around 4 weeks). They have always been eager to participate, and are certainly extra food motivated during this time. I always let them check on babies before and after working. My bet is that Towhee is thrilled to have some time and attention with just you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  She did seem thrilled at the whole idea once she checked in with her pups. Poor girl hasn't been worked since she went into season since I did not want to place any stress on her (she missed prior attempts), so she is really intense about wanting to earn rewards!



wakemup said:


> My girls work through the sixth week of pregnancy, and then start up again with short sessions when solid food is introduced to babies (usually around 4 weeks). They have always been eager to participate, and are certainly extra food motivated during this time. I always let them check on babies before and after working. My bet is that Towhee is thrilled to have some time and attention with just you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't think it is unfair at all. With Basil's mastitis issues, recurrent, she has mixed dedication to,her pups. She still goes in, but infrequently... Certainly is not playing or interacting with them, but lets kthem nurse. Part of it is the weird dog dynamic in this house... If a puppy screams like it is dying, all six run to defend it!!! And she knows it. I would train her!


----------

